# Get Atheros 5007EG wireless working under 2.6.22-gentoo-r8

## newbieUnugy

First I follow the instructions in

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828

However, it doesnot help.

Anyway, I have ndiswrapper installed and the windows xp 32 bit driver installed from http://www.atheros.cz/

Eventually I found one hint from http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192. I need to disable the 4K stack in kernel configure file. The code is 

```
# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set 
```

which is on by default if you use genkernel.

Re-build the kernel,  re-build ndiswrapper, install it,  install the driver again.

Then wlan0 is working. Please also refer to http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/

BTW, my laptop is ACER Aspire 5570Z.

----------

## mimosinnet

I have the same card (AR5007EG), and I have been able to get it working with madwifi drivers. There is an available snapshot with patch: madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz, and the discussion can be followed in the madwifi ticket.

----------

